# Angeln in und um Carolinensiel



## Herki-fisht (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe wieder eine frage undzwar geht es um das Angeln in und um Carolinensiel.
Ich habe vor in meinem Sommerurlaub in der Harle oder in umliegenden Gewässern zu Angeln.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben wo man dort ohne in einem Verein zu sein Angeln kann.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch ein paar Daten zu der Harle geben was man dort fangen kann oder ein paar Fängige abschnitte der Harle, oder mit welchen Montagen ihr dort auf welchen fisch geht. 
Ich weiß das dieses ein gutes Aal Gewässer ist aber darauf habe ich eher keine lust und auch nicht die Ruten dafür.

Also ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben,...#:


----------



## namycasch (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Carolinensiel*

Petri.

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber das man in der Harle gut fangen kann ist mir neu.

Das kleine Flüsschen ist sehr flach, außer ein paar kleinere Brassen und Barsche, war da nix los, was zählbar wäre.

Ansonsten würde ich mich mal bei der Turiinfo mal schlau machen.

Vielleicht ist ja ein Verein in der Nähe, der eine Gastkarte ausgibt.

Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg.

Petri.


----------



## Herki-fisht (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in und um Carolinensiel*

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort aber wenn vlt. noch wer ein paar tipps kennt ruhig raus damit


----------



## Herki-fisht (5. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln in und um Carolinensiel*

So wie letztes Jahr geht es in ein paar tagen wieder los und diesmal mit ein wenig mehr Ausrüstung. Vlt kann mir ja ein Heimischer ein paar Tipps geben damit auch ich ein wenig Erfolg haben kann.


----------

